# worst salt mix



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

I always here questions on whats the best salt mix .

im switching it around 
Whats the worse saltmix you used. what did you find wrong with it


vic


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Reef Crystals, don't like how it mixes.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Aquavitro/Seachem Salinity.

After one bucket, my mixing barrel was completely covered with brown sludge and the water always had a weird smell to it. Also had a very weird disparity in grain size that I'm sure led to alkalinity being all over the place. No matter how much I rolled the bucket the alk was all over the place, from 4 to 11 dkh.

Might have to bight the bullet and splurge on some Tropic Marin or Fauna Marin. Just so damned expensive.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

mine was aquaforest reef salt.my sps went pale,hair algae growing like crazy.i will never use aquaforest again,3 tanks same symptons tried it for 6 months.

I now use RPM salt

vic


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose everyone have their choice and likes. The high end guys will go for the more expensive salt. I as a poor man, have used IO and now RC for years, have no major issue but am a average reefer not the high end guy. Now BA has stop selling IO/RC and marineland products. They are promoting Vibrant salt, have no idea how good it is but price on the higher side. Wonder what the boxing day sale will be like at BA.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Didn’t like Salinity because if you don’t use it within four hours it starts to precipitate white. Ok for people doing water changes on the spot not good for auto water change systems.
DD was awful for brown sludge residue.


----------



## janos1 (Apr 3, 2017)

*AFsalt*

Do you find something is more in the salt that it should be?At the beginning started with AF pro bio and after 6 mo could not tell special good or bad.Have no green algae,would be happy with that,but i have rusty brown and never can figured out why.Now you got the bug in to my head.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

On the spot water changes, I hate Reef Crystals as I get the brown crud when I fizz up the water in the bucket.

AWC storage vats, Reef Crystals and D-D are the worst offenders but all salts eventually leave a brown residue. Having a good recirc pump/powerhead and heater will keep the precipitation to a minimum.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Forgot...

Salt mixes I prefer:

TMPro
Fritz RPM
SeaChem AquaVitro Salinity: that funny smell is the anhydrous salts hydrating. I remember that smell well making Mg dosing solutions with anhydrous MgCl2.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I love this subject as to me it comes down to you as a reef keeper. Salt is all about the system you have.

Salts I use:
IO, Kent, Aquavitro works perfect for me based on my water changes, dosing and maintenance.

I would not use Aquaforest as I am not prepared to dabble in the probiotics, ULNS world however its a perfect salt if you go down that line.

I should note that I have used premium salts like Tropic Marine and Red Sea but I find based on my reef keeping I don't see much difference if any.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Absolutely!

Knowing what works for you, your system and desired goals are all that matters.

The salt I use/prefer works for my needs.

Also, when dealing with an "one off"/short term client, the last thing I would suggest is changing salt as it is insignificant to do with why "things are off"...it's a much bigger puzzle to solve.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

wtac said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Knowing what works for you, your system and desired goals are all that matters.
> 
> ...


 I hereby declare this the best statement in this thread!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Wise words indeed 



wtac said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Knowing what works for you, your system and desired goals are all that matters.
> 
> ...


----------

